# Looks for reliable affordable canvas print company for mass production



## mcdc2000 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend me reliable and affordable canvas print company who can print my art in mass quantity like 100, 500 or even 1000?
it's just one design for mass quantities.

it's going to be 8 x 10 and other bigger sizes.

any information is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 4, 2020)

Where are you?


----------



## mcdc2000 (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm in Southern California, USA


----------



## Space Face (Jul 4, 2020)

Can't help I'm afraid.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 4, 2020)

How about fotoworkspro in Tuscan, CA?  Free shipping after $35 and if you wait a sec and move the mouse to the side of the screen a 20% coupon pops up.  I have not tried any canvas printing, I just googled it.  Hopefully someone who has done printing will post some advice.  Let us know what you find. =]


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi like space face I am in uk
Here I could suggest a firm I use, but soz can’t help


----------



## MaryJ92 (Jan 18, 2021)

I have ordered my canvas prints in a company called frameshop. Really impressed about their job! I mean, the works were effectuated good and on time, but also I like their attitude, so you can try them. We did a family project, for our house, had a great time with my kids creating! Actually maybe parents can relate this problem now  waking up every day questioning how to make kids busy today  ooommmggg when will these lock downs end??? anyway, would be happy for some ideas what to do with kids and a feedback if my message helped you)


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 18, 2021)

I print my own, but not about to print 500. That would take a million years and 2 tons of ink.


----------



## nokk (Jan 18, 2021)

uprinting for rolled canvases, circle graphics pro for hard mounted canvases that are ready to hang.  i use these two companies a lot to sell work locally.


----------

